

Job website build on Wordpress, what do you think? - mijnpc
http://www.freelance.sr
What do you think about this website? It's build with Wordpress.
======
octal
Looks pretty good. I like seeing WordPress used as more than just a blogging
platform, since it is so much more.

~~~
mijnpc
Thanks.

It IS so much more.

I also like looking at sites which are build with Wordpress, and are not just
sites based on content, but also on functionalities.

